# Discrimination against fat people



## MystifyMe (Dec 27, 2011)

The QLD government in Australia is considering making carriages on trains for fat people, isnt that discrimination or atleast ostracizing bigger people??


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 27, 2011)

Not sure if this is BBW forum appropriate. I'lll bite anyway because it's an interesting topic none the less. Are they thinking of quardoning off the fatties so they can spray 'em down or is this a measure simply to make accomodations? People complain that fatties take up too much space so it seems this would be a good idea. They do it for the handicapped and no one thinks it's descriminatory. I do have a prediction though. I predict that skinny people will race into the fattie cars lto be the first to get a wider seat with a speech a la Rosa Parks at the ready if anyone looks at them funny.


----------



## MystifyMe (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm only new here so wasn't exactly sure where to post something like this. And they dont have carriages for the disabled in Australia. I doubt they would ever allow it. Im not sure how the story came about. I heard it briefly on the sunrise tv show this morning. 



LillyBBBW said:


> Not sure if this is BBW forum appropriate. I'lll bite anyway because it's an interesting topic none the less. Are they thinking of quardoning off the fatties so they can spray 'em down or is this a measure simply to make accomodations? People complain that fatties take up too much space so it seems this would be a good idea. They do it for the handicapped and no one thinks it's descriminatory. I do have a prediction though. I predict that skinny people will race into the fattie cars lto be the first to get a wider seat with a speech a la Rosa Parks at the ready if anyone looks at them funny.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 27, 2011)

MystifyMe said:


> I'm only new here so wasn't exactly sure where to post something like this. And they dont have carriages for the disabled in Australia. I doubt they would ever allow it. Im not sure how the story came about. I heard it briefly on the sunrise tv show this morning.



I suppose it would depend upon your disposition. I would not mind at all, in fact I welcome it. I would use the fattie car liberally. Unfortunately there are people who would hate to have to climb on to a car that proclaims that they are fat or above 'X' approved weight. They would be greeted with icy stares if they alight on to the regular car and try to squeeze into a seat there. Also what if you're with chums and they're all skinny and you're fat or vice versa? do you have to separate? I imagine this could be problematic in that respect but I don't think the law is intended to be descriminatory. Enough people have probably complained to put the issue on the table for discussion I would think.

ETA: We don't have carriages for the disabled here in the US per se. They do have some carriages that are built for easier access for the disabled and all carriages have seating designated for the disabled and the elderly by law. We have mandatory handicapped access laws here in the US but people don't always obey them. You see people sitting in handicapped seats all the time and won't get up when they see someone with a disability get on the train unless they are prodded to do so.


----------

